# 46 Gallon bowfront at Wal-Mart



## drewbee (Aug 27, 2003)

Has anyone seen the 46 Gallon Bowfront at Wal-Mart when I first seen it, the price was 188 went back tuesday and it was on clearance for 100$...what a bargain..it came with stand, hood, lights and the aquarium of course....it is thick glass with black silicone not the off white like on the 55 gallon they have....I was very impressed and like this unit alot....


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal,


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Sounds like a good deal,










that's a deal pick it up


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

According to a post on November 3rd on http://www.aquariumadvice.com/viewtopic.php?t=9572&start=20

```
WalMart has a 46 gallon bow front tank with hood, stand, filter, and heater for $198.00. I am cashing in my pop cans, raiding the piggy bank and cleaning out the seat cushions! Granted the filter and accessories are junk, but the tank and stand seem like a good deal!
```
So they must have knocked $98 off

Also found a review on epionions,


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

I wish my walmart had these!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ive seen those, they do look nice.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I saw onw i think it was a 46 bowfront but i thought it was 150 just for the tank. But then again im half retarded so im prolly wrong, But it was a nice looking tank thou i wish i had some money to pick it up.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

after reading this I took my ass to Walmart!! they didn;t have one








but I didn;t figure they would the town I live in sucks hella sh*t


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dam, if there down to 100 bucks i'm going to take the work truck on my lunch break and pick one up. thanks for the heads up.

~Will.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> after reading this I took my ass to Walmart!! they didn;t have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too..


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

The Wal-Mark near my house sold out....................


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

none around here, they sell 55s with no stand for 150 here. a 45 bow with stand and extras for 100 is a great deal!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

None around me either. All they had was 55's too. What state and city was that deal happening?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I will have to check this out


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

The 46 Gallon bowfront tank at the Sheboygan, Wisconsin Wal-mart is $130.

However they just lowwered the price the 55 gallon complete setup tanks to $125


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"The 46 Gallon bowfront tank at the Sheboygan, Wisconsin Wal-mart is $130.

However they just lowwered the price the 55 gallon complete setup tanks to $125"

Thats awesome. What *exactly* dose the 46 come with.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "The 46 Gallon bowfront tank at the Sheboygan, Wisconsin Wal-mart is $130.
> 
> However they just lowwered the price the 55 gallon complete setup tanks to $125"
> 
> Thats awesome. What *exactly* dose the 46 come with.


 I believe it is just the tank, and maybe it comes with a starter kit. I don't think it comes with a stand, but I'm not positive. If you are really interested I could call them and ask. I don't get to wal-mart that often.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

what I am realy criouse about is the hood and lights.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

My freind paid over 200 for a 29 gallon tall LOL!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> My freind paid over 200 for a 29 gallon tall LOL!


 Tall tanks suck.


----------



## drewbee (Aug 27, 2003)

here she blows


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is that the same tank at walmart.
or is that your tank. it is very nice


----------



## drewbee (Aug 27, 2003)

That is the one I purchased at wal-mart..............100$........


----------



## D.Vail (Dec 14, 2003)

I got 2 tanks...45g(no stand)& 55g with stand and hood and lights, fluval 404, 2-whisper 60's, 2 -200watt heater, 2 air pumps, 15bags of gravel, 17 plants, 2 large rocks, and a small power head for $150









PM me and maybe we could work something out if you leave in eastern ma. or willing to pay for shipping if i can get a hold of one for ya....


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

my friend told me walmart had fish and tanks.. i had no clue and thought he was just kiddin round..

i gotta go check em out..


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah no offense to anyone that works at wal-mart but, they need to take care of their damn fish i went in to 2 walmarts in my area tonight (one is a super center the other is just a regular size) most of the fish were floaters and water was mostly made up of ****!

anyways, i looked at the bowfronts they are very nice but still $198 in my area







i was trying to slap a $120 sticker on one fo those tanks! but couldnt find one.

would it be better for me to just go shop around at LFS's? and see if they have good deals on fish tanks? im thinking 75-90gallon!


----------

